

Building Better Social Graphs (continued) - cwan
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/01/building-better-social-graphs-continued.html

======
dave1619
What's do you guys think the this article? Is mobile THE disrupting obstacle
for Facebook? In what way?

